# 149212 customer service manager (skill assessment)



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

Hi all

Any one who applied for )149212 Customer service manager) & waiting for skill assessment?


How are the chances applying under subclass 489? Because i am getting 6 in ielts 



Regards
BSK


----------



## HassanZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes! I have applied for 149212. Still waiting for the result from vetassess. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

Hi hassan
Thanks for the reply.
when you have submitted the application to vetessass?
Have u attended ielts?wat score you are getting 

Do u have any idea about subclass 489?


Regards
San


----------



## HassanZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi San,

I applied for vetassess on August 7th. Have already cleared the IELTS and got overall 7.5. But the problem is this occupation is not being offered by any State for nomination at the moment. Only SA was offering and since Sep 13th they have also put it on hold. Once the occupation is available both 190 and 489 may apply.

Hope all goes well for everyone.

-Hassan


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

HassanZ said:


> Hi San,
> 
> I applied for vetassess on August 7th. Have already cleared the IELTS and got overall 7.5. But the problem is this occupation is not being offered by any State for nomination at the moment. Only SA was offering and since Sep 13th they have also put it on hold. Once the occupation is available both 190 and 489 may apply.
> 
> ...


Thanks hasan for replying.

Even my results are pending.its been 2 months over.
But,i am getting only 6.5 over all in IELTS. I tried twice.

you have any idea how much ielts score required for subclass 489?
Do you have any idea, earlier any state asked 6 points for subclass 489?

Regards
San


----------



## HassanZ (Sep 30, 2014)

santhoshkphb said:


> Thanks hasan for replying.
> 
> Even my results are pending.its been 2 months over.
> But,i am getting only 6.5 over all in IELTS. I tried twice.
> ...


Hi San,

Although minimum IELTS requirement for this occupation is 6.5 but you get zero points for this score. You need to get at least 7.0 in each section to claim 10 points for English requirement. 

This IELTS aspect applies to 189/190/489.

-Hassan


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

I am an Engineering graduate in electronics and communication.Also I have a PGP diploma in Marketing and Finance.Since last 3 years I am working in a captive KPO of a Bank. 
What if I get my engineering skill assessed by EA and claim points and apply under Call and contact center manager-149211. under state nomination if open.
Or can I just go for 189 visa after getting my skill assess by EA as Electronics Engineer is in the SOL.
Please advise.


----------



## bachan1979 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi santosh

I go thru vetassess skill assessment for customer service manager & I got negative outcome. Recently I applied for reassessment for same profile with additional docs. However Ielts is concern...I haven't thru with this But it is mandatory to reedem points you have score atleast 7.5 bands.


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

bachan1979 said:


> Hi santosh
> 
> I go thru vetassess skill assessment for customer service manager & I got negative outcome. Recently I applied for reassessment for same profile with additional docs. However Ielts is concern...I haven't thru with this But it is mandatory to redeem points you have score at least 7.5 bands.



Hi

Thanks for replying

Any reason mentioned by Vetassess regarding NEGATIVE?
How much time they took to declare results of assessment?

They suggested anything.

Because i am waiting for the results .

Kindly provide me the details so that it will be helpful to me.

Regards
Santosh


----------



## Adil_game (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi Today my vetassess status changed from "in progress" to "Completed". There has been no verification calls made to my employer and myself, did anybody experience this? or what could be the possible outcome? I applied for 149212 customer service manager with one year of paid australian experience and advisory employment letter for DIAC as i will be claiming 5 points for my work experience.

Date applied 6 august 2014.
In progress: 12 semtember 2014.
status changed to completed : 15-10-14


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

Adil_game said:


> Hi Today my vetassess status changed from "in progress" to "Completed". There has been no verification calls made to my employer and myself, did anybody experience this? or what could be the possible outcome? I applied for 149212 customer service manager with one year of paid australian experience and advisory employment letter for DIAC as i will be claiming 5 points for my work experience.
> 
> Date applied 6 august 2014.
> In progress: 12 semtember 2014.
> status changed to completed : 15-10-14



hi

even i applied in the month of august 1st week
still status is in progress

I applied for same code waiting for points advisory & assessment

Update me your results a we both are on same boat.We can share experience


Regards
San


----------



## Adil_game (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes dear . I havent received result yet. Status changed to completed today. I m here in australia n i have diploma of management from australia and australian work experience as well. Its 9th week as i applied on 6 august 2014. And neither myself nor my employer received any call from vetassess.


----------



## HassanZ (Sep 30, 2014)

Adil, I am sure good news is on its way to you.




Adil_game said:


> Yes dear . I havent received result yet. Status changed to completed today. I m here in australia n i have diploma of management from australia and australian work experience as well. Its 9th week as i applied on 6 august 2014. And neither myself nor my employer received any call from vetassess.


----------



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

Adil_game said:


> Yes dear . I havent received result yet. Status changed to completed today. I m here in australia n i have diploma of management from australia and australian work experience as well. Its 9th week as i applied on 6 august 2014. And neither myself nor my employer received any call from vetassess.


Hi 

have u got your assessment results?

My lodged date was 04-08-2014

Still not received 
Applied for Employment & Education Assessment

What abt u?

Regards
San


----------



## rohit samyal (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Santosh,

can I have ur no or you can wats up me 9710528142399


----------



## rohit samyal (Jun 12, 2015)

santhoshkphb said:


> Hi all
> 
> Any one who applied for )149212 Customer service manager) & waiting for skill assessment?
> 
> ...


Dear All,
My wife is working in customer services since last 8 years and we are planning to apply under anzocode 149212. Asper vetasses we need to hv jd from all campanies from there letter head or we can take third party declaration from ur seniors if they willing to give. We tride but nothing is coming out finally our consultant informed us we can go with self declaration fir all companies in case if they are not giving jd- so to use on their letter haed . My question is if m supporting 6 declration backing with all supporting like pays lips bankststment releasing letter joining letters is my file will be week or their will be no impact its normal for co.


----------



## rohit samyal (Jun 12, 2015)

Dear All,
My wife is working in customer services since last 8 years and we are planning to apply under anzocode 149212. Asper vetasses we need to hv jd from all campanies from there letter head or we can take third party declaration from ur seniors if they willing to give. We tride but nothing is coming out finally our consultant informed us we can go with self declaration fir all companies in case if they are not giving jd- so to use on their letter haed . My question is if m supporting 6 declration backing with all supporting like pays lips bankststment releasing letter joining letters is my file will be week or their will be no impact its normal for co.


----------



## Zeenat Anslem (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi all,

Can you please let me know if invitation can be received with 55+5 points.


----------



## rohitarora14 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Advisory report customer service*

Dear Experts,

Request your help, my consultant registered my profile (customer service manager) with vetasses for advisory report (a stage before skill assessment) , now I have received the report and the report they have noticed some errors ans question. After which my consultant suggested me to revise my cv accordingly .. My revised cv is ready but I want an expert advice on it before sending it for skill assessment... Anybody here can please help me and suggest...


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

rohitarora14 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Request your help, my consultant registered my profile (customer service manager) with vetasses for advisory report (a stage before skill assessment) , now I have received the report and the report they have noticed some errors ans question. After which my consultant suggested me to revise my cv accordingly .. My revised cv is ready but I want an expert advice on it before sending it for skill assessment... Anybody here can please help me and suggest...


No clue about the advisory report; all we do is submit all the papers to Vetasses and get the skill aseesment done..


----------



## ganeshkrishnan (Jul 30, 2016)

If you are not a call center manager then don't waste your money. 


Cheers
GK


Thunder123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Engineering graduate in electronics and communication.Also I have a PGP diploma in Marketing and Finance.Since last 3 years I am working in a captive KPO of a Bank.
> What if I get my engineering skill assessed by EA and claim points and apply under Call and contact center manager-149211. under state nomination if open.
> ...


----------



## pankajkanani1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Adil_game said:


> Hi Today my vetassess status changed from "in progress" to "Completed". There has been no verification calls made to my employer and myself, did anybody experience this? or what could be the possible outcome? I applied for 149212 customer service manager with one year of paid australian experience and advisory employment letter for DIAC as i will be claiming 5 points for my work experience.
> 
> Date applied 6 august 2014.
> In progress: 12 semtember 2014.
> status changed to completed : 15-10-14


Hi Adil

Did you get the PR on basis of Customer Service Manager 429212 ??

Please let me know or give me some suggestion as i am planning to apply on 429212 

Thanks

Pankaj


----------



## pankajkanani1 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi , 

Did anyone get invitation on Customer service Manger 149212 ?

Please let me know as i am planning to apply on this occupation list.

Thanks

Pankaj


----------



## pankajkanani1 (Aug 26, 2016)

*Customer Service Manger (149212*



DeepaliVohra said:


> No clue about the advisory report; all we do is submit all the papers to Vetasses and get the skill aseesment done..


Hi Deepali

All the best for your application.

Which agent did you use to apply for the visa ?

I am planning to apply on 149212 ( Customer Service Manager) , Subclass 489 or 190.

Any advice can you give me regarding the VETASSES assessment ?
Should I get my CV made from some experts or is it okay ?

your help will be much appreciated.

Thanks

Pankaj


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2017)

hi guys im planning to apply for 149212 CSM, got positive assessment and cleared PTE finally with overall 75 , got 10 points. my question is which state i can apply? please guide. i have already lodged eoi.


----------



## vannakuma (Dec 17, 2016)

Right now only Tasmania and The Northern Territory accept Customer Service Manager. Since we are not sure if 149212 will still be on the combined skilled list for early July 2017, apply for a state nomination now is a good option. 

Do it now or wait for your preferred state...your choice. Good luck.


----------



## bevvernon (May 2, 2017)

HassanZ said:


> Hi San,
> 
> I applied for vetassess on August 7th. Have already cleared the IELTS and got overall 7.5. But the problem is this occupation is not being offered by any State for nomination at the moment. Only SA was offering and since Sep 13th they have also put it on hold. Once the occupation is available both 190 and 489 may apply.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Could you please confirm if your skills assessment was successful . I submitted but it came back negative. Im needing to understand what they are wanting your role description to be as a customer service manager.


----------



## bevvernon (May 2, 2017)

HassanZ said:


> Yes! I have applied for 149212. Still waiting for the result from vetassess. :fingerscrossed:


hi .. Please confirm if you got your skills assessment came back positive . I submitted but it came back negative and im needing to confirm what they want as a customer service manager


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> hi guys im planning to apply for 149212 CSM, got positive assessment and cleared PTE finally with overall 75 , got 10 points. my question is which state i can apply? please guide. i have already lodged eoi.


Hi,

Could you provide your points breakup please?

Best Wishes..


----------



## vannakuma (Dec 17, 2016)

bachan1979 said:


> Hi santosh
> 
> I go thru vetassess skill assessment for customer service manager & I got negative outcome. Recently I applied for reassessment for same profile with additional docs. However Ielts is concern...I haven't thru with this But it is mandatory to reedem points you have score atleast 7.5 bands.


Hi Bachan, Could you please share with us what was your re-assessment outcome with Vetassess? Thanks in advance mate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

oppurtunityreq said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




65 points total including state sponsorship


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> 65 points total including state sponsorship
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hope you get invited in today/tomorrow's round.

All the best.


----------



## vannakuma (Dec 17, 2016)

oppurtunityreq said:


> Hope you get invited in today/tomorrow's round.
> 
> All the best.


Hi Opportunityreg - Which industry are you working in? When applied for Skills assessment with Vetassess, you did it yourself or through a MARA agent?


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

vannakuma said:


> Hi Opportunityreg - Which industry are you working in? When applied for Skills assessment with Vetassess, you did it yourself or through a MARA agent?


I have applied for 149212..yes I'm done with vetassess..now awaiting grant. Got my vetassess done in 5 weeks hope I get my grant as well that quickly..

All the best..

Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

oppurtunityreq said:


> I have applied for 149212..yes I'm done with vetassess..now awaiting grant. Got my vetassess done in 5 weeks hope I get my grant as well that quickly..
> 
> All the best..
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z011D using Tapatalk


Hie Opportunityreg,

First of all Best of Luck for the Future !!!

Now, would you please share with which degree (qualification/education) you were able to get positive skill assessment from Vetassess for the Customer Service Manager.

Actually, my wife is Masters Degree in Economics. Not sure, if this would be accepted for 149212 Customer Service Manager. Can you please share yours info plus if you happen to know anyone who have got the positive assessment with a degree in Economics or with a degree in Banking and Finance.

Would appreciate your views.

BR
musthaq.


----------



## vannakuma (Dec 17, 2016)

mushtaq4 said:


> Hie Opportunityreg,
> 
> First of all Best of Luck for the Future !!!
> 
> ...


Hi Musthaq,
From my personal experience, a Customer Service Manager requires education/qualification at associated degree/diploma level in almost any field. For my case, my qualification is in Education (Teaching) and Vetassess assessed as highly relevant. I guess your wife should be fine with Master Degree in Economics as I believe she may take some business related courses to obtain her Masters. 

By the way, What industry is your wife's work experience in?


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

vannakuma said:


> Hi Musthaq,
> From my personal experience, a Customer Service Manager requires education/qualification at associated degree/diploma level in almost any field. For my case, my qualification is in Education (Teaching) and Vetassess assessed as highly relevant. I guess your wife should be fine with Master Degree in Economics as I believe she may take some business related courses to obtain her Masters.
> 
> By the way, What industry is your wife's work experience in?


Hie Vannakuma,

Thanks a lot for your response. You really have clarified the issue as we were not sure that her economics degree would be acceptable or not. Thanks a lot, once again !!!

Well my wife have worked for a local bank in Pakistan for almost 3 years as Customer Relationship Officer and currently working as a Supervisor Customer Services, for an IT company providing solutions in Electronic Security & Surveillance, Networks Communication, IT Infrastructure solutions and technical support & Maintenance Services. Although she has job duties similar to Customer Service Manager mentioned in ANZCode 149212 but are not sure, if Vetassess would really accept it as some says experience has to be from some call center. Whats your take on this from your experience ?

Would you please share what documents you had submitted to Vetassess for your assessment and can you please e-mail us those so it could guide us in the right direction.

Lastly, at what stage you are at ? Have you already got the grant ?

Hope to hear from you soon 

Best Regards,
mushtaq.


----------



## vannakuma (Dec 17, 2016)

mushtaq4 said:


> Hie Vannakuma,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your response. You really have clarified the issue as we were not sure that her economics degree would be acceptable or not. Thanks a lot, once again !!!
> 
> ...


Hi Mushtaq,

To be assessed positive as a Customer Service Manager, Vetassess looks at two items:
1). Education/Qualification that is highly relevant - which your wife may have it with her Masters in Economics
2). Highly relevant work experience, of at least one years in the last 5 years, at an appropriate skill level—which is the management level in your wife's case.

Though, Vetassess will not care much about the name of the jobs your wife performs, the actual daily tasks count. Your wife has to prove that she has been performing a Customer Service Manager's tasks - that meet the definition of ANZSCO Code 149212 - and including evidence to convince Vetassess that her role is at a management level. It should be an issue what industry she works for.

Cheers, VK


----------



## umairhaq (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Mustaq,

I have a same query, can you please clear my confusion?


----------



## Tunai (Dec 11, 2015)

Austimmiacnt said:


> hi guys im planning to apply for 149212 CSM, got positive assessment and cleared PTE finally with overall 75 , got 10 points. my question is which state i can apply? please guide. i have already lodged eoi.


Please can you guide me on what job description you used, I got negative from VETASSES for customer service manager and really need your help or anyone who can share draft of Job description they used, I followed the anzsco but still got negative


----------



## bsharma3 (Jun 24, 2021)

Austimmiacnt said:


> hi guys im planning to apply for 149212 CSM, got positive assessment and cleared PTE finally with overall 75 , got 10 points. my question is which state i can apply? please guide. i have already lodged eoi.


Hey , let me know the roles and responsibilities for CSM assessment , we received negative assessment and are very clueless. Let me know the agenct as well which you hired


----------

